

Multithreading in C++0x - octopus
http://www.justsoftwaresolutions.co.uk/threading/multithreading-in-c++0x-part-1-starting-threads.html

======
octopus
All the examples from these series of articles can be done on a Linux box with
gcc 4.5 and up.

